# Uber insurance limitations



## sfz005 (Jul 16, 2020)

I only deliver UberEats.
Uber has insurance that covers you when you're delivering food. It is effective once you accept a delivery until you mark the delivery is completed. It is not in effect when you're driving to a hot spot before you accept or when you're returning after a delivery.

I found out yesterday that my regular auto insurance (Nationwide) does not cover me when the Uber app is on. This means I am not covered when I'm driving around with the app on waiting for delivery notifications. Evidently, if you have an accident, insurance companies have a way to see if your have the delivery app on.

Comments please.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

sfz005 said:


> I only deliver UberEats.
> Uber has insurance that covers you when you're delivering food. It is effective once you accept a delivery until you mark the delivery is completed. It is not in effect when you're driving to a hot spot before you accept or when you're returning after a delivery.
> 
> I found out yesterday that my regular auto insurance (Nationwide) does not cover me when the Uber app is on. This means I am not covered when I'm driving around with the app on waiting for delivery notifications. Evidently, if you have an accident, insurance companies have a way to see if your have the delivery app on.
> ...


No insurance companies have 
no idea if the app is on. 
The only way they could
know is if you tell them. 
I suggest you dont.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> No insurance companies have
> no idea if the app is on.
> The only way they could
> know is if you tell them.
> I suggest you dont.


Your statement depended on what state you live in.In NYS all insurance companies have the right to ask all rideshare companies and delivery companies if you had your app on during an accident and according to the law they have to tell you insurance company. 
so good luck to you if your in an accident without insurance.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> No insurance companies have
> no idea if the app is on.
> The only way they could
> know is if you tell them.
> I suggest you dont.


That is far from true, depending on what state you live in. @islanddriver already mentioned NY but I'll expand a little. NY requires Uber and Lyft to maintain a database of active drivers that the insurance companies have access to. That is how people get cancellation notices out of the blue from their insurance company (especially around renewal time). Also, if the insurance company knows you drive for Uber and chose not to cancel your policy, if you file a claim they will request information on wether or not you were online which Uber is bound by law to provide that information.

Although some states may be lax, I am positive that NY isn't the only state to have these requirements of Uber. I know these state requirements to be true for Uber or Lyft, I have no idea about the other app companies.

Also Don't forget that Uber has all your current insurance information. If you file a claim with Uber, for collision and comprehensive purposes they only cover up to the amount of the personal insurance you carry so they may notify your insurance company themselves to verify your coverage limits.

Without insurance you are playing Russian roulette. Most food delivery drivers play it.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

It doesn't pay to drive without an added rideshare policy. NYS is a high-cost insurance state as of my new renewal, I only pay $30 more a month than without rideshare coverage a small price to pay.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Seamus said:


> That is far from true, depending on what state you live in. @islanddriver already mentioned NY but I'll expand a little. NY requires Uber and Lyft to maintain a database of active drivers that the insurance companies have access to. That is how people get cancellation notices out of the blue from their insurance company (especially around renewal time). Also, if the insurance company knows you drive for Uber and chose not to cancel your policy, if you file a claim they will request information on wether or not you were online which Uber is bound by law to provide that information.
> 
> Although some states may be lax, I am positive that NY isn't the only state to have these requirements of Uber. I know these state requirements to be true for Uber or Lyft, I have no idea about the other app companies.
> 
> ...


You shouldnt be able to drive 
if you dont have insurance at all
I just said dont volunteer 
that you were driving for hire
Dont ask dont tell ......


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

sfz005 said:


> I found out yesterday that my regular auto insurance (Nationwide) does not cover me when the Uber app is on. This means I am not covered when I'm driving around with the app on waiting for delivery notifications.


So, you found out "yesterday" what has been part of your personal auto insurance policy all along.

Sorry to be harsh, but shame on you for not reading and understanding *YOUR* personal auto insurance policy.

Most personal auto insurance policies have a clause the specifically excludes all commercial use of the covered vehicle, and most go further to state that such commercial use of the covered vehicle is PROHIBITED. As such, your using the covered vehicle for commercial purposes (Uber, UberEats, DoorDash, PostMates, etc) is a direct VIOLATION of the terms and conditions that you agreed to when you purchased that personal auto insurance policy.

In some states (California for example) that is also considered INSURANCE FRAUD.


----------



## sfz005 (Jul 16, 2020)

BigJohn said:


> So, you found out "yesterday" what has been part of your personal auto insurance policy all along.
> 
> Sorry to be harsh, but shame on you for not reading and understanding *YOUR* personal auto insurance policy.
> 
> ...


Lol. Sorry bud. Some fine print I didn't read. It never occurred to me to figure out if Uber didn't cover completely when I've got the app turned on. And I guess I'm not alone. That's the main reason I posted, to make others who don't know aware.

But I guess that's not you. Congrats.



sfz005 said:


> I only deliver UberEats.
> Uber has insurance that covers you when you're delivering food. It is effective once you accept a delivery until you mark the delivery is completed. It is not in effect when you're driving to a hot spot before you accept or when you're returning after a delivery.
> 
> I found out yesterday that my regular auto insurance (Nationwide) does not cover me when the Uber app is on. This means I am not covered when I'm driving around with the app on waiting for delivery notifications. Evidently, if you have an accident, insurance companies have a way to see if your have the delivery app on.
> ...


It seems Uber should cover us when the app is on.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

sfz005 said:


> Lol. Sorry bud. Some fine print I didn't read. It never occurred to me to figure out if Uber didn't cover completely when I've got the app turned on. And I guess I'm not alone. That's the main reason I posted, to make others who don't know aware.
> 
> But I guess that's not you. Congrats.
> 
> ...


There was no fine print all you needed to do is look at Uber insurance in the app and you would have known you weren't covered. Then do a search on here and you would see that it has been posted at least 1000 times


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

sfz005 said:


> And I guess I'm not alone. That's the main reason I posted, to make others who don't know aware.


You are far from alone. :roflmao: Many never investigate and many just avoid the topic and hope they never get in an accident. These app companies put people at personal risk and it is uncomfortable for many to talk about it so they just put their head in the sand and convince themselves everything will be ok. I give you credit for discovering the issue before you got into an accident and coming forward.

You are generally covered from them for LIABILITY. The problem becomes YOUR car damage. Best way to do delivery is with an older beater car that you can walk away from if it is crashed.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

sfz005 said:


> Lol. Sorry bud. Some fine print I didn't read. It never occurred to me to figure out if Uber didn't cover completely when I've got the app turned on. And I guess I'm not alone. That's the main reason I posted, to make others who don't know aware.


It is not an Uber issue, it is YOUR PERSONAL AUTO INSURANCE!

LOL! So you think you are someone special, that NO ONE ELSE ever has gone through this and said hey I should post this so that others are aware?

You are a newbie. YOUR BAD!

Like someone else said, there are hundreds if not thousands of posts about this that if YOU had taken the time to come one here and search BEFORE you would have already known.

So now you want to tell others not do make the mistake you made. How? How are you going to tell someone who can not be bothered to search BEFORE a problem happens to be prepared for a problem when they don't (like you did) bother to look and search ahead of time?


----------



## Eco-Charles (Jul 18, 2020)

Tone it down little john, you come across like an ass.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Eco-Charles said:


> Tone it down little john, you come across like an ass.


Ummm I don't think he earned the name BIGJOHN by toning it down little, pal!!!
John lives big, sleeps big and POSTS BIG. If you don't like it then just get the hell out of the way small time!
Stop "big shaming".


----------



## Eco-Charles (Jul 18, 2020)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> If you don't like it then just get the hell out of the way small time!
> Stop "big shaming".


Sorry, I didn't know I commented on his m-bating fan site and you are his biggest follower. BTW, your screen name sucks a donkeys asss, but you at least attended a few classes in kindergarden.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Eco-Charles said:


> Sorry, I didn't know I commented on his m-bating fan site and you are his biggest follower. BTW, your screen name sucks a donkeys asss, but you at least attended a few classes in kindergarden.


Well you certainly set me straight didn't you
I guess we've learned two things about @Eco-Charles

*He doesn't grasp the idea of sarcasm

*He fails to realize that "kindergarden" actually has a "t" in it

Well played Chuck


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

sfz005 said:


> I only deliver UberEats.
> Uber has insurance that covers you when you're delivering food. It is effective once you accept a delivery until you mark the delivery is completed. It is not in effect when you're driving to a hot spot before you accept or when you're returning after a delivery.
> 
> I found out yesterday that my regular auto insurance (Nationwide) does not cover me when the Uber app is on. This means I am not covered when I'm driving around with the app on waiting for delivery notifications. Evidently, if you have an accident, insurance companies have a way to see if your have the delivery app on.
> ...


That gap can be covered by ridershare add on by some insurance companies such as Allstates and Statefarm. You will just need to pay extra $5 to $15 a month. Not sure it is available in TX. Pls Ask agents of those companies.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Eco-Charles said:


> Tone it down little john, you come across like an ass.


Hey..hey..hey.....
This is a family show!
We're all friends here! 
Civility is a virtue.

Listen very carefully because I'm going to say this in a real low tone.

*NEVER DRIVE WITHOUT A RIDESHARE ATTACHMENT TO YOUR REGULAR INSURANCE!!!!*

It isn't as costly as you may think. Lots of insurances will drop you like a hot rock if they find out you are using your car for commercial purposes. 
Between pickups and rides, you need protection. Farmers, State Farm, Allstate, USAA and a lot of other companies offer this coverage. 
Be kind to your family!


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

I told you @Eco-Charles
You're playing with fire here buddy. Now you've got @BigJohn and @Big Lou on your ass.
Two of them!
You think that's bad then just wait until @Big man xl and @Big wayne get here.
Oh shit man smh


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

sfz005 said:


> I only deliver UberEats.
> Uber has insurance that covers you when you're delivering food. It is effective once you accept a delivery until you mark the delivery is completed. It is not in effect when you're driving to a hot spot before you accept or when you're returning after a delivery.
> 
> I found out yesterday that my regular auto insurance (Nationwide) does not cover me when the Uber app is on. This means I am not covered when I'm driving around with the app on waiting for delivery notifications. Evidently, if you have an accident, insurance companies have a way to see if your have the delivery app on.
> ...


 Go to Allstate, rideshare insurance is cheap. They are great to work with.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

IRME4EVER said:


> Go to Allstate, rideshare insurance is cheap. They are great to work with.


That really depends on a lot of things.
Allstate was my highest quote, by A LOT (almost double), out of 5 companies I got quotes from.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> That gap can be covered by ridershare add on by some insurance companies such as Allstates and Statefarm. You will just need to pay extra $5 to $15 a month. Not sure it is available in TX. Pls Ask agents of those companies.


I am sorry. I am not sure this ride for hire endorsement cost is for whether per month or per 6 months.
My agent told me it is just $5. At that time, I failed to asked in details because I got surprised by $5. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
I think $5 is for whole 6 months. Please some one correct me if I was wrong.



Taxi2Uber said:


> That really depends on a lot of things.
> Allstate was my highest quote, by A LOT (almost double), out of 5 companies I got quotes from.


Allstate and Statefarm are charging about the same. May be Statefarm wins by a whisker. I have been using allstate for 5 years so I got royalty discount and then I got a quote from Statefarm, those are almost same. My guess is statefarm is a little lower on premium.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> such commercial use of the covered vehicle is PROHIBITED.
> 
> is a direct VIOLATION
> 
> INSURANCE FRAUD.


Word has it there are quite a few guys sitting over in San Quentin waiting for their seat in "the chair" for committing just this kind of tomfoolery.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Allstate and Statefarm are charging about the same.


Again, that's not necessarily true. There are too many factors involved and prices are always changing, to make such a blanket statement.

For years people would tell me Progressive is the cheapest and every time I get a quote it was at least 50% higher than the one I had.

At one time, Farmers and Mercury were the reasonable ones.
Then Farmers went up a bunch, so it was Allstate=super high, Farmers/StateFarm/Progressive=high, and then the rest.

Now my insurance is going up and I already know the price for my next 6 months, so I'm shopping again.
I got a quote from Progressive and for some unexplained reason, it's now as low as I'm paying now, when as I said it was consistently high before.

So one can't really say one is cheaper than the other.
You just have to check each one at any given point in time as it's always changing.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Again, that's not necessarily true. There are too many factors involved and prices are always changing, to make such a blanket statement.
> 
> For years people would tell me Progressive is the cheapest and every time I get a quote it was at least 50% higher than the one I had.
> 
> ...


In my experience, insurers in this country tack on a "laziness tax", boosting the premium by 10% or so each renewal for no reason, assuming that you won't be bothered to get quotes and move to another company to avoid the hike.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Sad reality is that a high % of drivers that signed up for rideshare does not have a clue about this and some get that nasty surprise when they find themselves in a fender bender that rideshare insurance does nor cover so they go through their insurance and they drop them ASAP. Another situation will be when one gets into an accident not involving rideshare but something simple such as going to the store. When the insurance adjustors sees the rideshare stickers on the car, does a little check in and you get busted for using your vehicle as commercial usage and they drop you. 

Very small % reads the fine print, or recall that your personal auto insurance is for personal usage, so you prepare your self from the get go. This same topic will appear again in about 3 weeks or so.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Now my insurance is going up and I already know the price for my next 6 months, so I'm shopping again.
> I got a quote from Progressive and for some unexplained reason, it's now as low as I'm paying now, when as I said it was consistently high before.
> 
> So one can't really say one is cheaper than the other.


I am not sure how you see this insurance things. Usually agent do trick to get you under their wings. Your premium will be different when your coverage is different. So they manipulate the coverage and trick you to fall. When you run into accident, at that time you figure out you don't have the coverage in many area. For example, an agent would remove un insurance driver coverage. or under insurance motorist coverage. Please learn *TYPES OF COVERAGE** , *how those work and how those cover for you.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

sfz005 said:


> I only deliver UberEats.
> Uber has insurance that covers you when you're delivering food. It is effective once you accept a delivery until you mark the delivery is completed. It is not in effect when you're driving to a hot spot before you accept or when you're returning after a delivery.
> 
> I found out yesterday that my regular auto insurance (Nationwide) does not cover me when the Uber app is on. This means I am not covered when I'm driving around with the app on waiting for delivery notifications. Evidently, if you have an accident, insurance companies have a way to see if your have the delivery app on.
> ...


It's always been this way, at least with the driver app. I assumed it was the same with their delivery service . At the very beginning, Rideshare insurance was not offered anywhere. Drivers we're constantly getting themselves into situations. During phase one while online without a passenger, we were stuck with no coverage. Insurance companies would say, no you were online. you were working. Uber and Lyft would say, no you didn't have a passenger. Your personal insurance needs to cover it. Finally Rideshare gap insurance started appearing. I signed up before gap insurance was offered. Although I did disclose the fact I drove to my insurance agent, my insurance company as a whole was not aware. I didn't lie . Back then they weren't asking . It started becoming an issue within the following year. Extended warranties and gap insurance companies also were not making an issue of . I've been extremely lucky with my insurance agent. Even in an accident, with passengers on board, they were willing to provide Legal Services, at no charge, to make sure my best interest was being taken into consideration. So somewhat working with U/L's insurance's lawyers but also willing to step in against them on my behalf. I know when I signed up for rideshare, the verbage in personal policies was -if you were using your vehicle for commercial use it voids the policy. I'm guessing that's been rewritten to be a little more clear, in more recent years. I don't know exactly what my agent has done whether it's keeping my policy as is when I first started driving or added some addendum, grandfathering me in, but they do cover me during phase 1. Then Uber and Lyft pick up during phase 2 and 3


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> So, you found out "yesterday" what has been part of your personal auto insurance policy all along.
> 
> Sorry to be harsh, but shame on you for not reading and understanding *YOUR* personal auto insurance policy.
> 
> ...


Uber is known for having no integrity yet people rely on them to have their backs.
Imagine that.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> I am not sure how you see this insurance things. Usually agent do trick to get you under their wings. Your premium will be different when your coverage is different. So they manipulate the coverage and trick you to fall. When you run into accident, at that time you figure out you don't have the coverage in many area. For example, an agent would remove un insurance driver coverage. or under insurance motorist coverage. Please learn *TYPES OF COVERAGE** , *how those work and how those cover for you.


I don't know what you're trying to say, or why you are telling me to learn how this works.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> No insurance companies have
> no idea if the app is on.
> The only way they could
> know is if you tell them.
> I suggest you dont.


In CA, U/L agreed to a database facing the insurance companies so that they (the insurance company) could look for a vehicle and see if it was logged in. Most insurance companies offer a rider that covers "stage 1". Generally costs about $100 to $150 a year. "Stage 2" and "Stage 3" are covered by U/L.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I don't know what you're trying to say, or why you are telling me to learn how this works.


My point is when all insurance company offering prices are pretty much about same. When one insurance company had offered you with lower premium that means their offers come with lower coverage or they get rid of some coverage. Every insurers should know how those things work then they will know what they should have covered and how much it should cover.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I use a local agent, he quotes things out every 6 months automatically and emails me my options before my renewal. He knows I drive rideshare and only quotes me companies that have endorsements.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> When one insurance company had offered you with lower premium that means their offers come with lower coverage or they get rid of some coverage.


Not true.
When comparing I always make sure coverage and limits are the same, so I can compare 'apples to apples'


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

It's more of an introductory rate. They offer you low rates to get you to switch over to them and then hope you don't spend the time and energy to switch after 6 months.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

sfz005 said:


> I only deliver UberEats.
> Uber has insurance that covers you when you're delivering food. It is effective once you accept a delivery until you mark the delivery is completed. It is not in effect when you're driving to a hot spot before you accept or when you're returning after a delivery.
> 
> I found out yesterday that my regular auto insurance (Nationwide) does not cover me when the Uber app is on. This means I am not covered when I'm driving around with the app on waiting for delivery notifications. Evidently, if you have an accident, insurance companies have a way to see if your have the delivery app on.
> ...


You can get a rideshare add-on, at least from State Farm. Don't know about Nationwide.


----------



## ScaldedApe (Sep 29, 2017)

sfz005 said:


> I only deliver UberEats.
> Uber has insurance that covers you when you're delivering food. It is effective once you accept a delivery until you mark the delivery is completed. It is not in effect when you're driving to a hot spot before you accept or when you're returning after a delivery.
> 
> I found out yesterday that my regular auto insurance (Nationwide) does not cover me when the Uber app is on. This means I am not covered when I'm driving around with the app on waiting for delivery notifications. Evidently, if you have an accident, insurance companies have a way to see if your have the delivery app on.
> ...


Uber/Lyft will share the information with your insurance provider. If you are in an accident your fault or not, you can bet your last dollar, you will be sued, guaranteed.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

ScaldedApe said:


> Uber/Lyft will share the information with your insurance provider. If you are in an accident your fault or not, you can bet your last dollar, you will be sued, guaranteed.


In New York it is a law that if asked all ride share company's have to tell the insurance company if they ask if you were on line when accident happened


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> In New York it is a law that if asked all ride share company's have to tell the insurance company if they ask if you were on line when accident happened


Florida says they are allowed to ask for purpose of determining and denying who is providing coverage at the time of an accident, and for the purpose of denying coverage.

Florida also states that if your online Uber has to provide liability whether or not you are carrying any coverage at all.

Literally if you took a car that you didn't have insurance on and logged into Uber using your brothers account Uber would still have to provide coveragez


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Florida says they are allowed to ask for purpose of determining and denying who is providing coverage at the time of an accident, and for the purpose of denying coverage.
> 
> Florida also states that if your online Uber has to provide liability whether or not you are carrying any coverage at all.
> 
> Literally if you took a car that you didn't have insurance on and logged into Uber using your brothers account Uber would still have to provide coveragez


Basically the same in NYS


----------

